# TAOW Hammer With Knife Design!



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

here is the design for the newest slingshot that i am going to make!
the slingshot side will basicly just be my TAOW hammer design but then the bottom with a simple knife that i will make with some knife steel
i am also thinking of adding some filework in the aluminium as well as the knife so that it looks nice.
i plan on starting this project sometime soon!
as always there will be a full how to tutorial!!!


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Very cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

no problem man!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

You should make it a folding knife that you can "hide" in the handle!


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

yep i am thinking of making a friction folder knife in a handle for my next knife slingshot


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like how your mind works like your work also.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

looking forward to your tutorial.


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------

